

Occupy the Web Hackathon (in San Francisco this Weekend) - andre3k1
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/2325537746/efbnen

======
natrius
_"Thousands of people are saying that they've had enough of Wall St, DC, and
an economy that only works for 1% of us."_

It seems a bit ironic that the economy is working just fine for many of the
people that will attend this gathering, which will make the whole 1%/99% thing
visibly inaccurate. "We are the seventy-something percent" doesn't have the
same ring to it, though.

~~~
guelo
Inequality has hit a level that has been seen only once in the nation's
history, and unemployment has reached a level that has been seen only once
since the Great Depression. And, at the same time, corporate profits are at a
record high.

I don't see how it's ironic to care about these problems even if we happen to
have nice jobs

~~~
natrius
I said no such thing.

------
guelo
Good stuff. I've been involved in Occupy Oakland which has been growing
amazingly since Monday. They have a pretty savvy web and tech team, they got a
donated generator yesterday to power all the equipment, they're setting up a
livestream, they are currently running a Wordpress site that could use some
sprucing up <http://www.occupyoakland.org> There are a ton of other ideas that
could use volunteers. Anybody on this side of the bay with some time and
skills should stop by, it's pretty easy to plug in, there's an info tent
onsite, there is contact info at the website, and if you ask there's also an
irc site. I would suggest getting in contact with them if possible, Occupy SF
probably has similar needs.

As far as ideas I think there is a need for a trusted decentralized network
for inter-city communication, occupations are sprouting up all over the world
and communication would help with the spread of good ideas and coordination.
Dave Weiner at scripting.org has been blogging about these types of things
this week and is offering occupyweb.org subdomains for webapps.

~~~
briandear
Maybe Dave wiener can provide showers and common sense to some of the
protesters. Wall Street isn't the problem -- the problem is the White House.
These protesters love to scream about Wall Street all while tweeting about it
on their computers that were built by companies that are traded on Wall
Street. Many of the people that read HN are hoping to one day have an IPO --
all handled by those same banks that are supposedly 'bad.' Perhaps they should
e protesting the Solyndra loans where billions was given to a company because
they bribed the right people in the White House.

I support people's right to express their opinion, but when hypocrisy such as
demonstrated by these protests reaches this level, I have to call bullsh#t.

I would much rather see a 'Smaller Government Tea Party Hackathon' or perhaps
an Occupy the White House Hackathon. The problem isn't the banks it's the
government. A government that feels like profits are something to be punished
when in fact, profits are the reason innovation happens. No one is forced to
have a Bank of America account, but all Americans are forced to pay for bad
policies every day. Any time the SIEU is involved in a protest you know the
motives are suspect.

~~~
nodata
Aren't you falling into the same trap? You claim it's all the governments
fault. I say you're wrong: it's not all the White House's fault neither is it
all Wall Street's fault. It's both.

(And it's irrelevant if the protesters "use computers" or "use banks". Should
they write on parchment and exchange stone tokens with each other? No.)

------
mfb
We invite you to join Hackmeet, a hacktivism unconference Oct. 15th and 16th
at Noisebridge. Many folks who've been involved with #occupysf and
#occupyoakland will be participating. More info: <https://hackmeet.org>

------
abbasmehdi
I'd love to see the list of ideas they get.

~~~
mattewing
We're going to work on making that really easy for anyone who's interested to
see the ideas we come up with. Probably going to use google moderator to
source ideas from occupations, and definitely using github for code that's
created. We'll stick it up at occupyhack.com when it's ready (this is all
being pulled together last minute)

